# Nice Little Book



## smokin monkey (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok, picked this nice little book up today from Aldi for £2.99! The authors are Dick & James Strawbridge, the guy with the big bushy moustache!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 17, 2015


----------



## smokewood (Jul 18, 2015)

I have gor their kindle version of the book, its a bit basic but worth a couple of quid.  The son James is following me on Twitter.


----------



## wade (Jul 18, 2015)

I was given this one Christmas and I have tried a couple of the cure recipies. It has some good ideas in it but there are a couple of things to bear in mind. The "cures" they use contain no Nitrite/Nitrate and so the resulting "cured" meat needs to be kept refrigerated afterwards and used quite quickly. The recipes they use produce quite a salty product - much too salty for my taste. I ended up having to use the bacon as lardons as it was unpleasant to eat as bacon.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 18, 2015)

Not a bad buy, seen as the price on the back is £12.99


----------

